# Send/Receive Mail in Dubai



## macca_24

Can anyone give me some information about mail. I have children/family in Australia that I want to send things to and receive from. Do I need a post office box and where are the Post offices. I live in Mirdiff


----------



## sgilli3

have a look at :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE
go to contact us, and it will list where the post offices are
There are also some PO outlets (such as at Ibn Battuta and also at Dragon mart)- these do not have PO boxes though - but you can buy stamps/send mail etc from these outlets.

Yes, you need a PO box to receive mail,though some people opt for private PO boxes, and others have parcels etc sent to their employers PO box.
Its a personal choice, but the web site will explain what you will need


----------

